# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  حقائق عددية تثبت أن القرآن لم يُحرَّف

## الوردة الاردنية

بعض الناس يعتقدون أن القرآن الذي بين أيدينا اليوم ناقص وأنه كان يحوي عدداً كبيراً من الآيات التي تم إخفاؤها... فهل يمكن للغة الأرقام أن تثبت خطأ هذا الاعتقاد؟....

يدّعي بعضهم أن القرآن محرَّف! فسيدنا عثمان رضي الله عنه أحرق الكثير من المصاحف عندما قام بجمع القرآن، ويقولون: إنه أحرق كل شيء لا يتناسب مع أفكاره وآرائه... وبالتالي ضاع الكثير من كلام الله، فهل يمكن لهذا الرأي أن يكون صحيحاً؟ وهل يمكن للأرقام أن تثبت أن القرآن وصلنا سليماً وكاملاً كما أنزله الله تعالى دون زيادة أو نقصان؟

أيها الأحبة! في هذه المقالة لن نستخدم لغة الخطاب أو العاطفة، بل سنعتمد لغة الأرقام القوية التي لا يمكن لأحد أن ينكرها أو يشكك فيها. لأن التحريف يعني اختلاف الأرقام ونقصانها، وبالتالي لا يمكن أن نجد معجزة عددية محكمة في كتاب ناقص أو محرّف!

وإذا وجدنا أن أعداد الآيات والسور والكلمات والحروف منضبطة بحساب عددي دقيق، فهذا دليل على أن القرآن كامل كما وصفه رب العزة بقوله: (لَا يَأْتِيهِ الْبَاطِلُ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَلَا مِنْ خَلْفِهِ تَنْزِيلٌ مِنْ حَكِيمٍ حَمِيدٍ) [فصلت: 42]. وهو إثبات مادي على أن الله قد حفظه من التحريف مصداقاً لقوله تعالى: (إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ) [الحجر: 9].

ما هو النظام العددي المناسب لهذه المعجزة؟

كلما يعلم أننا لكي نحفظ "وثيقة سرية" من التبديل لابد من استخدام نظام تشفير محدد. وبما أن الله تعالى أراد حفظ كتابه ووصوله لنا كما أنزل، فالطريقة المثالية أن يضع فيه نظاماً عددياً، ويخفي هذا النظام عن عباده حتى يأتي العصر المناسب فيسخّر الله من عباده من يستخرج هذا النظام، ويثبت للعالم أن القرآن الذي بين أيدنا اليوم هو ذاته الذي أنزله الله على قلب سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم.

والنظام العددي ينبغي أن يقوم على رقم محدد (مثلاً يعتمد الكمبيوتر في عمله على النظام الثنائي)، وبالنسبة لكتاب الله تعالى فإن الرقم المناسب هو الرقم "سبعة" لأسباب عديدة أهمها أن الله تعالى وضع نظاماً في الكون يقوم على الرقم سبعة، فكل ذرة من ذرات الكون تتألف من سبع طبقات. والأرض التي نعيش عليها تتألف من سبع طبقات، والسماء التي فوقنا تتألف من سبع سموات...

والقرآن يبدأ بسورة هي أعظم سورة وهي تتألف من سبع آيات (وهي السبع المثاني)، وأول رقم ذُكر في القرآن هو الرقم سبعة في قوله تعالى: (ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاءِ فَسَوَّاهُنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ) [البقرة: 29]. والطواف سبعة أشواط، والسجود يجب أن يكون على سبعة أعضاء... ومن جحد هذه الحقائق فإن جزاءه جهنم ذات الأبواب السبعة، يقول تعالى: (لَهَا سَبْعَةُ أَبْوَابٍ لِكُلِّ بَابٍ مِنْهُمْ جُزْءٌ مَقْسُومٌ) [الحجر: 44].

وبالتالي عندما يحدث أي تحريف أو زيادة أو نقصان فإن هذا النظام سيختل، ولن نحصل على أي نظام عددي. أي أن وجود نظام يشمل آيات القرآن وسوره وكلماته وحروفه هو الدليل المادي في هذا العصر على أن القرآن لم يحرّف.

فكرة المعجزة الجديدة

تعتمد فكرة هذه المعجزة العددية على مبدأ بسيط جداً، وهو أننا عندما نقوم "بصفّ" الأعداد التي تعبّر عن السور أو الآيات أو الكلمات أو الحروف، فإن الأعداد الناتجة دائماً تقبل القسمة على سبعة من دون باق، أي أن هذه الأعداد من مضاعفات الرقم سبعة!

أما طريقة عدّ الكلمات والحروف فهي سهلة جداً وتعتمد على الحروف كما نراها مرسومة في كتاب الله تعالى دون اعتبار العلامات التي جاءت لاحقاً مثل الهمزة والمدّ والشدة ...، أي نعدّ الحروف حسب الرسم الأول للقرآن كما كُتب على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. وهذا يثبت أن الصحابة الكرام لم ينقصوا أو يزيدوا حرفاً واحداً في كتاب الله، ولو حدث ذلك لاختفى النظام العددي الذي أودعه الله في هذا القرآن.




إثبات أن عدد الآيات والسور لم يُحرَّف

كلنا يعلم أن عدد سور القرآن هو 114 سورة، وعدد آيات القرآن هو 6236 آية. وبالطبع نعتمد على المصحف الموجود بين أيدينا وهو مصحف المدينة المنورة. أما ما يُسمّى بقراءات القرآن فهذا موضوع آخر وفيه إعجاز ليس محله هنا. وهناك عدد مهم أيضاً لا يمكن تجاهله وهو عدد سنوات نزول القرآن وهو 23 سنة.

لقد أودع الله في هذه الأعداد الثلاثة نظاماً عددياً يعتمد على الرقم سبعة بطريقة مدهشة. فعندما نقوم بصفّ هذه الأعداد بترتيب محدد (الأكبر فالأصغر) ينتج عدد كيفما قرأناه نجده من مضاعفات الرقم سبعة، وإليكم شرح هذا المثال.

بلغة الكلمات نقول: إن الله تعالى أنزل سور القرآن الـ 114 في 23 سنة.

بلغة الأرقام نكتب: إن العدد الناتج من صف العددين 114 و 23 هو 23114 هذا العدد من مضاعفات السبعة بالاتجاهين.

فعندما نقرأ العدد من اليسار إلى اليمين يكون 23114 = 7 × 3302

وعندما نقرأ العدد من اليمين إلى اليسار يكون 41132 = 7 × 5876

لاحظوا معي أن الأعداد الناتجة صحيحة ولا يوجد فيها كسور، ويمكن القول لو حدثت زيادة أو نقصان في عدد سور القرآن لاختل هذا النظام. ولكن قد يقول قائل: ما الذي يضمن لي أن هذا النظام لم يأت بالمصادفة؟ الجواب أن هذا النظام ينطبق على عدد الآيات أيضاً!

ونقول بلغة الكلمات: إن الله تعالى أنزل آيات القرآن الـ 6236 في 23 سنة.

أما بلغة الأرقام فنضع الأرقام فقط: 6236 و 23 ويصبح العدد الناتج من صف هذين العددين هو 236236 وهو من مضاعفات الرقم سبعة بالاتجاهين أيضاً.

فعندما نقرأ العدد من اليسار إلى اليمين يكون 236236 = 7 × 33748

وعندما نقرأ العدد من اليمين إلى اليسار يكون 632632 = 7 × 90376

والآن لو قلنا بلغة الكلمات: إن الله أنزل 6236 آية ووضعها في 114 سورة.

يمكن أن نعبر عن هذه الحقيقة بلغة الأرقام ونضع الأرقام فقط: 6236 و 114 ويكون العدد الناتج من صف هذين العددين هو 1146236 وهو عدد مؤلف من سبع مراتب وهو من مضاعفات الرقم سبعة بالاتجاهين.

فعندما نقرأ العدد من اليسار إلى اليمين يكون 1146236 = 7 × 163748

وعندما نقرأ العدد من اليمين إلى اليسار يكون 6326411 = 7 × 903773

وهنا يمكن القول لو فكر أحد الصحابة أو من جاء بعدهم بإضافة آية أو حذفها لاختلت المعادلات السابقة، ولذلك فإن هذه المعادلات دليل على أن القرآن لم يحرّف.

انظروا معي أيها الأحبة كيف تتكرر القاعدة ذاتها في جميع الحالات، وهذه لا يمكن أن تكون مصادفة، لأن المصادفة لا تتكرر بهذا الشكل، بل هو إحكام إلهي أودعه الله في كتابه ليكون برهاناً لكل من في قلبه شك من هذا القرآن.

إثبات أن عدد الكلمات والحروف لم يحرّف

القرآن الكريم يحوي أكثر من سبعة وسبعين ألف كلمة، ولا يمكن دراسة هذا العدد الضخم في بحث واحد، ولكن يكفي أن نأخذ أول كلمة وآخر كلمة في القرآن لندرك أن القرآن كتاب كامل، ولا يمكن أن ينقص منه شيء لأن النظام العددي سيختل.

كلنا يعلم أن أول آية في القرآن هي (بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ) وآخر آية في القرآن هي (مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَالنَّاسِ)، وقد وضع الله في حروف هاتين الآيتين النظام العددي ذاته ليدلنا على أن القرآن كتاب كامل من أول آية وحتى آخر آية.

فنحن نقول بلغة الكلمات: بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

ولكن بلغة الأرقام نعبّر عن كل كلمة بعدد حروفها كما يلي: 3 4 6 6 أي نحن أمام عدد هو: 6643 وهذا العدد من مضاعفات السبعة فهو يساوي:

6643 = 7 × 949

ولكن هل هذه مصادفة وكيف نتأكد أنها ليست مصادفة؟ والجواب أن ننتقل لآخر آية في القرآن، ونكتب بلغة الكلمات : مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَالنَّاسِ

ولكن بلغة الأرقام نعبّر عن كل كلمة بعدد حروفها كما يلي: 2 5 1 5 أي نحن أما عدد هو 5152 وهو من مضاعفات الرقم سبعة أيضاً، حيث يمكن أن نقول:

5152 = 7 × 736

لاحظوا معي أن القاعدة ذاتها تنطبق على أول آية وآخر آية في القرآن. ولكن هل ينطبق هذا النظام على أول كلمة وآخر كلمة في القرآن؟ لنبحث عن النظام العددي لتكرار هاتين الكلمتين في القرآن.

فأول كلمة في القرآن هي (بِسْمِ) تكررت في القرآن 22 مرة، وآخر كلمة في القرآن هي (النَّاسِ)، وقد تكررت في القرآن 241 مرة، ويمكن أن نعبر عن هاتين الكلمتين بلغة الأرقام بوضع الأعداد فقط: 22 241 ويتشكل لدينا العدد 24122 وهو من مضاعفات الرقم سبعة، أي:

24122= 7 × 3446

ولكن قد يأتي من يقول إن أول كلمة نزلت من القرآن هي (اقرأ) وآخر كلمة نزلت (لا يُظلمون) في قوله تعالى: (وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا تُرْجَعُونَ فِيهِ إِلَى اللَّهِ ثُمَّ تُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لَا يُظْلَمُونَ) [البقرة: 281]، وعندما نبحث عن كلمة (اقرأ) نجد أنها تكررت 3 مرات في القرآن، أما كلمة (يُظْلَمُونَ) فقد تكررت 15 مرة، ومن خلال أول كلمة لخص لنا الله تعالى "العلم"، وفي آخر كلمة أشار الحق تبارك وتعالى إلى "العدل" فهو لا يظلم الناس شيئاً. والعلم والعدل أساس استمرار أي حضارة على وجه الأرض، ولا تزول إلا عندما يختل هذين المقياسين.

وعندما نرتب هاتين الكلمتين حسب ترتيبهما في القرآن نلاحظ أن كلمة (لَا يُظْلَمُونَ) [سورة البقرة] جاءت قبل كلمة (اقرأ) [سورة العلق]، ليؤكد لنا الله تعالى على أن العدل أهم من العلم، ولنجد بلغة الأرقام أن الكلمة الأولى تكررت 15 مرة والثانية 3 مرات والعدد الناتج من صف هذين الرقمين هو 315 وهو من مضاعفات الرقم سبعة كما يلي:

315 = 7 × 45

وأخيراً فإن أول سورة في القرآن جاء رقمها 1 وآخر سورة جاء رقمها 114 ولكي نضمن أنه لا توجد زيادة ولا نقصان فإننا نجد إشارة عددية في هذين الرقمين 1 و 114 فعندما نصفّ العددين نحصل على عدد جديد هو 1141 وهو من مضاعفات الرقم سبعة أيضاً:

1141= 7 × 163

ونستطيع أن نقول: لو أن أحداً من الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم، فكّر بإضافة أو حذف كلمات من القرآن لا ختل هذا البناء العددي المحكم، ولذلك فإن القرآن وصلنا سليماً وكاملاً كما أنزله الله على قلب الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.

أحبتي في الله! باستخدام الطريقة السابقة تمكّنتُ من الحصول على "عشرات الآلاف" من المعادلات الرقمية وجميعها جاءت منضبطة مع الرقم سبعة بنظام عددي يبهر العقول ويحيّر الأفئدة، وكل ذلك يشهد وبدون أدنى شك على أن الله تعالى حفظ كتابه من التحريف أو التبديل.

وسوف أختم بقصة ربما نجد فيها العبرة، فقد طُبع لي كتاب منذ فترة وتأخرت الطباعة عدة أشهر بسبب عدم اتفاقي مع دار النشر على تعديل بعض نصوص الكتاب، ولم يتمكن الناشر من الطباعة حتى أعطيته موافقة خطية بذلك... وأقول: بالله عليكم إذا كان تغيير نص من نصوص كتاب بشري لمؤلف ضعيف لا يملك شيئاً، لم يتم إلا برضاه وبموافقته... فهل يرضى الله عن تحريف كتابه المجيد وهو القائل: (إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ)؟؟!

ــــــــــــ

بقلم عبد الدائم الكحيل

www.kaheel7.com/ar

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
موضوع رائع وحقائق مذهله 
القرآن هو المعجزة الخالدة 
موضوع قيم ومفيد اتمنى من الجميع الوقوف عليه 
مشكورة وردة على الطرح


*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*معلومات قيّمة ورائعة عن معجزة الكون المتجددة "القرآن الكريم" 
ارجو من الجميع الوقوف عندها ومتابعتها ... عسى ينفعنا الله وينفعكم 

شكراً وردتنا*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*معلومات بالفعل رائعة 
استمتعت بقرائتها 
مشكو9و9ورة*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

يسلمو جميعا على المرور

----------

